# Could this be the best car ad ever?



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Lol! Brilliant. Could have been a scene from the new fast and furious film

Paul


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

But its FWD, it couldn't drive on ice and snow like that :roll:

Be as well make an advert where it fly and shoots rockets out the hideous front end :lol:

Cool cgi add, if a little misleading.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Great advert. But it's still a Peugeot...

Not sure about that rear end, looks like he popped down the breakers for a new tailgate and they only had a red one.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Brilliant advert. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Great advert. Don't remember having as much fun in my 1.9 205 GTi in the eighties It was a great car though


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I haven't seen as much cheese since my trip to Wensleydale! :roll:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Paulj100 said:


> Lol! Brilliant. Could have been a scene from the new fast and furious film
> 
> Paul


James bond movie?.


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

He forgot the Milk Tray


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

blz-8027 said:


> He forgot the Milk Tray


and he was late :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

blz-8027 said:


> He forgot the Milk Tray


LOL :lol: :lol:

Loved that bit where he casually dusted a bit fluff off his shoulder after he came of the ice


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Fancy trying to sell a car with the rear end not even finished in the same color. Seemed a bit of a missile magnet too. Was it a public information film?


----------



## Kambo (Jan 8, 2015)

Sandy said:


> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> > He forgot the Milk Tray
> ...


Sorry I was late love, intermittent electrical fault :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Kambo said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > blz-8027 said:
> ...


You've had a Peugeot too I see! :lol:


----------



## Kambo (Jan 8, 2015)

Cloud said:


> You've had a Peugeot too I see! :lol:


Yeah had a 205 GTi, one of the more fun cars I've had 8) even with all the niggles, but the two renaults after that have put me off everything french - apart from croissants and Le Man 8)

Looking at that ad again that rear end does look a little silly now, I mean its meant to be a finished product isn't it? :roll:


----------

